# Bad Walleye Trip: Fishermen's Wharf



## Ryan 418 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am new to the forums but not new to fishing; I have been fishing for at least 12 years of my live and I am currently 17. My father and I decided to go fishing in Lake Erie(fifth time I have been up to Erie) this year on July 27 and we got up to Port Clinton and we were scheduled to go out of port by 7:00 A.M. and arrive back by 3:00 P.M. We went out with Fishermen's Wharf Charter service's and we were out on their Miss Cindy. Now, we went out about two miles out and we had boat problems. My dad and I are thinking why not go back to port and get another boat(they have three of them) and saty out another hour if everyone on board would be fine with that. Instead, the captain decided to keep going out and instead of going out ten-fifteen miles out, we stayed about three miles away from shore the whole day. The weather was excellent weather for walleye; partly cloudy, 2.5-3 foot waves, and 10-15 knot wind from the West. We were on a sixteen man charter with only 8 customers on board. I only caught one white perch all day with maybe one possible other fish on my line which got away. My dad caught only a catfish and two white perch. The whole boat, including the crew, only caught four walleye. Now, the whole time we aren't getting fish, the captain kept saying that everyone is out towards Canada and they are catching walleye; why not go out there? Yeah, gas is expensive but if you don't take us where the fish are and can't afford to take us out where the fish are, don't go out and waste time and gas and give us a rebate on the next trip and call it a day. I will never go on that Charter boat again because I have been on there twice and both times we didn't catch fish due to use not going far enough for fish. I know they're out there because I went out on a charter in Oak Harbor, Ohio and we went out about twelve miles out and I caught four waleye and a lot of perch on top of that. Seeing how the bag limit is six and they were keepers, that is a pretty good day considering the weather wasn't good for walleye. I am posting this to warn anybody who is thinking about Fishermen's Wharf, don't even think about.


----------



## Fish Herman (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes you should have asked the captain for your money back.

Gas prices are getting so high that fishermen are getting screwed left and right.

In 2007 we went on a fly in fishing trip to Ontario, Canada. We paid for unlimited fuel but when we arrived we found a nearly empty fuel drum (tank).

That wasn't the worst part of the trip. We nearly lost our lives because he talked us into floating out instead of flying out.


----------

